# Alineación temporal de parlantes + PCB



## Dr. Zoidberg (May 10, 2012)

Bueno, _*en este tema*_ me pidieron si podía publicar el circuito para el alineamiento temporal de los parlantes cuando se usan crossovers activos... así que ahí va.

Antes que empecemos, les aviso que este es un circuito activo que trabaja con señales *de nivel de línea* y que se inserta a la salida del canal del crossover activo que se quiera/necesite alinear temporalmente. No voy a explicar como funciona y como se calcula el asunto por que esto está perfectamente descripto por S. Linkwitz en *este paper* y en *esta otra publicación*....así que leanlos .

El diseño es un conjunto de 3 filtros pasatodo STEREO en cascada para lograr retardos temporales de mediano tamaño, del orden de los que suceden generalmente cuando se intenta alinear los tweeters con los mid-woofers en un baffle, pero calculando correctamente se puede incluso alinear los mid con los woofers o con el subwoofer. Si no necesitan los tres filtros, pueden puentear cualquier etapa (sin ponerle los componentes ) con cables en el PCB...pero antes miren el esquemático para saber como se hace y que se hace .

En el esquemático están todos lo valores de los componentes, excepto unos con valores marcados como *R *y *C*, que son los que deben calcular ustedes en base a sus necesidades (lean las referencias por que ahí esta toda la info necesaria para medir y calcular).

*DISCLAIMER (por si acaso):*
Como de costumbre, autorizo el uso de este circuito/PCB para uso "casero" o profesional, sin ninguna restricción...pero a cambio pido que NO SE ATRIBUYAN ustedes ni el diseño ni el trabajo de desarrollo. En otras palabras, todo este diseño es MIO y me tienen que nombrar en cualquier uso o publicación que hagan del mismo. Y por supuesto, el diseño se entrega TAL COMO ES y es responsabilidad de ustedes analizarlo y decidir donde se va a aplicar y la seguridad que tenga esa aplicación. Si queman su casa o la de alguien por usar este circuito, LA CULPA ES DE USTEDES y no mía.

Saludos!


----------



## AntonioAA (May 10, 2012)

Buenisimo!!!!!!!!! ingresa a mi coleccion para uso futuro ...



Respecto a este tema , ya que surgió el hilo , descubrí hace poco la BURRADA que habia hecho con mis baffles del home cuando recibí el tweeter Vifa ...
En el apuro por instalarlos , y dado que eran mas chicos que los anteriores, los puse sobre una maderita que tapaba el agujero existente.... _ https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/520394/ _
Lo malo es que no sonaban mal... median bien y todo....

Hasta que por un comentario de Uds. sobre el lobulo ... me dio por sentarme en el piso a esuchar!!!
Tremenda diferencia . Pese a ser subjetiva , la "claridad" era otra!!

De ahi en mas me puse a leer sobre esto , si bien las posibilidades ya las expuso Juan en su proyecto Doppler :

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/...referencia-ss-8531g00-d3004-73017/#post638221

Asi que ya esta todo casi dicho .

Como pequeño aporte , encontré un programa que permite simular los lobulos de radiacion cuando interactuan varios parlantes :

http://www.pvconsultants.com/audio/radiation/arpe.htm
Les aviso: FUNCIONA SOLO CON EXCEL 2000-2003 EN INGLES ... loco me volvio!

Mis proximas investigaciones iran al rediseño del frente con compensación espacial de dicha diferencia .
Ya que Juan lo hizo con red pasiva y Eduardo con red activa.....Solo para llevar la contra.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (May 10, 2012)

AntonioAA dijo:


> Respecto a este tema , ya que surgió el hilo , descubrí hace poco la BURRADA que habia hecho con mis baffles del home cuando recibí el tweeter Vifa ...
> En el apuro por instalarlos , y dado que eran mas chicos que los anteriores, los puse sobre una maderita que tapaba el agujero existente...._ https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/520394/ _Lo malo es que no sonaban mal... median bien y todo....
> 
> Hasta que por un comentario de Uds. sobre el lobulo ... me dio por sentarme en el piso a esuchar!!!
> *Tremenda diferencia . Pese a ser subjetiva , la "claridad" era otra!!*


  



AntonioAA dijo:


> Como pequeño aporte , encontré un programa que permite simular los lobulos de radiacion cuando interactuan varios parlantes :
> http://www.pvconsultants.com/audio/radiation/arpe.htm
> Les aviso: FUNCIONA SOLO CON EXCEL 2000-2003 EN INGLES ... loco me volvio!


Muchas gracias!!!! Vamos a probarlo por que no tengo ganas de usar Matlab para hacer eso 



AntonioAA dijo:


> Mis proximas investigaciones iran al rediseño del frente con compensación espacial de dicha diferencia .


ZAS!!! Comenzaste con las artesanías en madera... 



AntonioAA dijo:


> Ya que Juan lo hizo con red pasiva y Eduardo con red activa.....Solo para llevar la contra.


Per jodere...


----------



## Iván Francisco (May 10, 2012)

Hola muchachos:
ya que estamos hilando bastante fino (a mi modesto entender) estaría bueno poder compartir conocimientos en este tema como la alineación en tiempo, con esa idea además del bafle step y la difracción es que decidí separar la mayoría de los parlantes y asignarles a cada uno un gabinete por separado, salvo el medios y el tweeter que van juntos en la misma caja.  Pero toda moneda tiene 2 caras...la mía es la falta de equipos de medición para ver que tal se comportan en esta configuración. Muchas veces pensé en organizar en casa una reunión al modo como juanfilas la estuvo pensando al solo hecho de juntarnos y compartir experiencias, pero por sobre todo ...aprender...y mucho!
En fin la idea está lanzada, ya se que es difícil juntar un montón de tipos en un lugar y que todo concuerde......en fin...!
Ezavalla: muchas gracias por tus conocimientos.
Antonio: a vos también por la grán ocupación que te estás tomando con el 6", chapó de mi parte.
Juanfilas: acá está el desafío para documentar este proyecto, ya se, no me digas nada...tengo que empotrar ese tweeter primero...

PD: lamento no poder producir mas contenido en este foro, pero mis conocimientos son muy limitados, un abrazo!


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 10, 2012)

Che Eduardo ¿ O sea que en vez de adelantar y/o atrasar físicamente los parlantes para compensar la velocidad del sonido Vs. frecuencia , iría ese "aparatejo" ? 


P.D. , P.S. : que quede super claro que el uso del término aparetejo no es despectivo , lo usaría para decirte encendé el aparatejo ( osciloscopio Tektronix ) . . .  por las dudas


----------



## juanfilas (May 10, 2012)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Che Eduardo ¿ O sea que en vez de adelantar y/o atrasar físicamente los parlantes para compensar la velocidad del sonido Vs. frecuencia , iría ese "aparatejo" ?
> 
> 
> P.D. , P.S. : que quede super claro que el uso del término aparetejo no es despectivo , lo usaría para decirte encendé el aparatejo ( osciloscopio Tektronix ) . . . por las dudas


 
La velocidad del sonido no varia con la frecuencia, solo varia cuando cambia de medio (aire-madera por ejemplo) esto compensa simplemente la diferente distancia entre donde emite el tweeter y donde emite el woofer (tweeter mas adelante), pero siempre retraza los mismos mS desde 1 a 10000000hz.

Edu, simplemente EXCELENTE


----------



## AntonioAA (May 10, 2012)

Que tenes ahi , Ivan ??? 4+1 vias??? ...lo moves con un solo ampli?

Se los ve bellos y los parlantes a simple vista no parecen pavaditas ....

Lo que no tengo idea es como se comporta tu configuracion en cuanto a difracción y justamente de lo que estamos hablando , el lobulo ..... Depende tambien tu lugar de escucha ... si no es muy cercano puede ser que se funda aceptablemente , de cerca me permito dudarlo.

Te diria que hagas unas pruebas elementales ( obvio que lo ideal seria medir ) : 

- Escuchá algo "complejo" , con muchos instrumentos y rango de frecuencias , no un piano con una voz justamente . Algo que ponga a prueba la definición ...
- Andá cambiando la posicion de escucha , horizontal y verticalmente...
- Despues te sugiero que pongas alineados verticalmente el tweeter , mid y midbass que tenes ( el woofer te diria que no afecta ) 
- Volve a repetir la prueba a ver si notas mejora y a que altura .

Pueden pasar 2 cosas: que notes mejoría o no . 

Si NO... be happy !! no tenes problemas 

Si en alguna posicion sentis que la imagen es mas clara y no es en el piso y en el techo... busca la altura en que tu cabeza quede optima para escuchar .

Si el "sweet spot" es muy alto o muy bajo ...ahi si se puede hacer algo !

Como puse mas arriba ... si con una maderita de 1 cm hice macanas ...imaginate que para algo sirve esto!


----------



## Iván Francisco (May 10, 2012)

Hola Antonio:
en realidad son 4 vías por canal en activo, el sub del medio se vendió hace un par de años, lo mismo la tele no está mas entre los seres vivos...palmó! por cierto la foto es vieja. El punto de escucha está unos 2mts delante del plano de los bafles..y voy a hacer un par de "movimientos" tal cual lo sugeriste para ver si se producen algunos cambios auditivos. El único miedo que tengo es que los cortes de madera que diseñé, no sirvan para nada....lo hice pensando en que podría alinearlos "en tiempo" y combatir el bafle step, en ese momento todavía no había empezado a leer de difracciones....
Siento que todavía falta mucho trabajo, ojo, suenan de PM! pero siempre uno busca un poquito mas..
Abrazo!


----------



## AntonioAA (May 10, 2012)

Es cierto ...uno busca siempre un poquito mas ... por algo la locura nos junta !

La forma esferica NO es la mejor me temo ... fijate como para empezar:
http://trueaudio.com/st_diff1.htm
o esto:
http://www.pcpaudio.com/pcpfiles/doc_altavoces/baflestep/formas_cajas.gif
aca hay un hilo en el cual se dicen algunas cosas:
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f32/baffle-step-difraccion-borde-medidas-aureas-57131/#post503276
Y este te dice que los parlantes deben estar en relacion aurea...como para terminar de volverte loco :
http://www.rjbaudio.com/Audiofiles/tweeter diffraction.html


----------



## Iván Francisco (May 10, 2012)

Muchas gracias Antonio, al momento de realizar ese proyecto había leído el link de pcp y eso era todo lo que había leído por entonces...


----------



## juanfilas (May 10, 2012)

Ivan, ¡tenemos que meterle mano urgente a tus bafles! ¿que paso con los XT25?

Antonio, las pavaditas que tiene ahí son, Scan Speak 8545k, tw SS 9500? y mid SS 13m8636.
El mid es uno de los mejores del planeta 

(perdón por el off, pero amo mucho los fierros)


----------



## Iván Francisco (May 10, 2012)

Si Juan, el tw es el 9500!, estaba esperando que terminases con tu proyecto que te tenía ocupado. Que opinas de documentarlo el caso así como arranca, desde el concepto de búsqueda de la alineación en tiempo, bafle step, difracción y agregar mediciones, etc y que lo presentes en este foro, creo que sería muy interesante compartir esta info, ya que no ví "por ahí" 3 bafles de 4 vías cortados por activo por canal....es decir es mucho material para exponer (se me ocurre). No se si Juan exagera con el mid, pero se banca los bronces...las trompetas suenan de maravilla, entre otras cosas. Los xt-25 te están esperando...


----------



## AntonioAA (May 12, 2012)

A raiz de este tema me puse a hacer mediciones de impulso con el arta ...
Me gustaria que me digan como se ven estas graficas y si lo que estoy tomando como tiempos está bien ....

Primero el tweeter alineado verticalmente con el parlante:
Lo que se ve abajo es el woofer y arriba el tweeter 
Si mal no mido , el primer pico del tweeter está 0.104ms adelantado con respecto al primero del woofer ....



Y aqui corriendo el tweeter 4 cm hacia atras :



Aqui aparentemente estarian alineados...

Diganme: Esta bien lo que estoy tomando? 
Es tan facil???


----------



## angelwind (May 12, 2012)

Hola
Sacate la duda con el "oímetro"...
si suena mejor.... ya sabés.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (May 12, 2012)

AntonioAA dijo:


> Diganme: Esta bien lo que estoy tomando?
> Es tan facil???


Aparentemente sí, esa es la distancia entre ellos, pero para validarlo rápidamente medí las distancias entre la cupula del domo del tweeter y la del centro del woofer y te tiene que dar por ahí cerca. La exacta es la que vos estarías midiendo y en base a esa tenés que ajustar los retardos, pero lo mejor es sacarse la duda midiendo la diferencia espacial: apoyás el baffle en una mesa y ponés una escuadra también en la mesa y que toque el domo del tweeter. Luego con un calibre ajustado para profundidad, medís la distancia entre el lado de la escuadra que toca al tweeter y el centro del woofer....o algo así   ... 
La medida te tiene que dar de un valor cercano al anterior y si es igual ...pues mejor, pero esta forma de medir no contempla los centros de radiación reales, y la que vos has hecho... hay que ver como la has hecho


----------



## AntonioAA (May 12, 2012)

Gracias por contestar , Profe !
Mi duda es si *estaba tomando bien las respuestas y si media asi *.... Ya que son diferentes obviamente.

Explico: 
Fue un primer intento ... no medi con tanta precision pero *SI* , a 4cm atras coinciden mas o menos el fondo del cono con la cupula del tweeter ....

Ademas , Juan menciono por ahi que su retardo era de 125 uSeg y a mi me da 104...no parece de otro planeta !

SUPUESTAMENTE , esta forma de medir , daria los centros de radiación REALEs . Tambien hay que tomar en cuenta los desfasajes introducidos por el divisor de frecuencia ... en este caso es solo un capacitor para no matar el tweeter. 
Una vez que haga el definitivo , mido nuevamente ....

angelwind: mira lo que puse al principio... justamente empece con esto por una pruebita elemental que hice....


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (May 12, 2012)

Sep...pero hay otra cosa aparte del capacitor del tweeter, que si es suficientemente grande lo va proteger sin causar mucha desviación, que es el lugar donde pusiste el microfono para tomar la medida: no es lo mismo alinearlo con el centro del tweeter, que con el centro del woofer o que con un punto a la distancia media entre ambos... que se me ocurre que sería lo mejor, por que en ese punto deben coincidir en fase las radiaciones de ambos parlantes.


----------



## 2SC2922 (May 12, 2012)

Te podes fijar en este calculador, para calcular teóricamente la distancia según el tiempo, no lo encuentro en el arta.
Igualmente te guías por el gráfico de impulsos, es lo mejor.

http://www.doctorproaudio.com/doctor/calculadores_en.htm#calc_tiempo-distancia


----------



## AntonioAA (May 13, 2012)

Eso lo tuve en cuenta, Profe ! Medi en punto medio ... a la manera de "oreja que escucha" . NO quita que cuando tenga el crossover haga algunas pruebitas mas para desempatar .

2SC : Buenisima la pagina de calculos ! queda en Favoritos .... pero creo que coincidimos que si uno puede medir y ajustar asi , toma en cuenta todo...


----------



## AntonioAA (Jun 16, 2012)

Continuando con mi testarudez de corregir el time alingment fisicamente, me dedique a medir y comparar como se comportaba el tweeter frente a la rampa que hay que poner en el frente para lograrlo. La duda surgia si no introducia problemas de refracción . Si bien coloque la misma a una distancia prudente sin exagerar porque me produciría lobbing entre los parlantes al estar muy lejos .... compromiso como todo en la ingeniería .

Primero ilustro sobre como va quedando el baffle y luego las mediciones a 10cm, 50cm y 1m
Creo que dentro de lo primitivo de las mismas ... no se aprecia variacion notable . 
Despues comento otro experimento que SI anduvo mal .


a 10 cm:


a 50cm


a 1m:


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jun 16, 2012)

Aaahhhh! No parece haber gran cambio, por que lo que pinta bastante bien.
Lo único que no me gusta es que el tweeter y el midwoofer van a quedar medio lejos entre sí, pero habrá que medir una vez montados ambos para ver si no tienen mambo a la frecuencia de cruce.

A que frecuencia vas a poner el crossover???


----------



## juanfilas (Jun 17, 2012)

AntonioAA dijo:


> Gracias por contestar , Profe !
> Mi duda es si *estaba tomando bien las respuestas y si media asi *.... Ya que son diferentes obviamente.
> 
> Explico:
> ...



Exactamente! esta es la mejor forma de medir los planos de radiación de los distintos transductores pero, como dice Edu mas adelante, si mediste entre el woofer y el tweeter, tenes que escuchar a esa altura y hacer todas las mediciones a esa altura ya que sino, te cambia todo, si mediste a la altura del tweeter también tenes que respetar eso a futuro.

Por el tema del retardo y el crossover, es lo mas complejo! ya que todo cambio que haces en la red de atraso influye en el crossover y viceversa, en tu caso al ser físico el retardo no tenes este problema, pero por lo menos a mi no me gusta esta solución ya que esta obligada a separar mucho el parlante del tweeter para no tener problemas de difracción...

Como todo, se hace a base de compromisos, pero en este caso son compromisos "pesados"


----------



## AntonioAA (Jun 17, 2012)

Algunos se divierten con el futbol ... yo me divierto experimentando !
Contesto:

- El crossover ( que ya esta hecho, pueden verlo a la izquierda del baffle ) es un L-R a 3000Hz. Si se fijan las curvas, se puede ver la pendiente si bien abajo sigue reproduciendo ... voy a probar con un notch.
- Como dicen , habra que evaluar el lobing al estar mas lejos los parlantes . Simularé con la planillita esa que publiqué y medire una vez que tenga todo. Tampoco lo pienso usar en campo muy cercano.
- Suponiendo que funcione, me parecio mas simple que el retardo pasivo , dado el alcance del proyecto .
- Es una solución que he visto por la web , y en bafflecitos no baratos justamente.
- Visto lo que he renegado con un simple crossover , la mejor solucion es la activa de Eduardo "Linkwitz" Zavalla , solo que como dije , por ahora no voy a encarar tri-amp , no se el mes que viene.

Mas tarde voy a mostrar , para que quede registrado, lo mal que anduvo otro "invento".


----------



## AntonioAA (Jun 17, 2012)

Inocentemente , trate de evitar una de las planchas de mdf para la alineacion temporal y se me ocurrio montar el tweeter asi:



No tengo la tecnologia para hacer una curva mas exponencial, pero pense que haciendolo suficientemente grande no interferiría 
Esta es la medicion normal:


y esta con el "difusor" :


Salta a la vista el horrible pozo que se hace .


----------



## juanfilas (Jun 17, 2012)

mmm la idea de meter el tweeter en un waveguide es muy buena y encima, la respuesta que suele quedar es mas fácil de filtrar (la energía emitida es mucho mas uniforme) ¿no podes hacer un waveguide menos acentuado? creo que matas tres pájaros de un tiro, alineas los planos de emisión, haces el bafle mas omnidireccional y zafas algunos problemas de difracción.

El valle que se te crea me parece que es por lo acentuado del waveguide o por que la misma que hiciste es muy ancha (fijate que se ve parte de la brida) ¿no lo podes hacer mas pequeño?

Saludos!


----------



## AntonioAA (Jun 17, 2012)

Justamente, lo que quise hacer NO era un waveguide!! soy conciente de las limitaciones de equipamiento , no tengo una fresa de mas diametro 
Lo hice de forma que no actuara, justamente....
No creas que no pense en fabricar alguna de perfil mas personalizado , pero seria mas peligrosa que mono con navaja a 30000rpm !!
Lei una experiencia que hizo el que modificaba tweeters .. con una waveguide QUE COMPRO HECHA ( cosas de otro mundo ) y lo que lograba era un pico en la respuesta medio-alta bastante feo... 
Tambien estuve midiendo un tweeter bala archiberreta y tiene un par de picos y un valle feos.

Pero como dije , no me gusta el futbol  ... asi que me parece que voy a encarar otro experimento , ya que me has animado 
Gracias por los comentarios!!

PD: "No te des por vencido ni aun vencido" dijo el chino y lo volvio a poner en la gondola....


----------



## detrakx (Jun 18, 2012)

Hola antonio, yo intentaria hacer el difusor de forma conica o  escalonado, ese borde que se ve ahi te esta generando una cancelacion  por interaccion entre el sonido directo y el reflejado por el mismo. 
Te dejo un grafico como para que te orientes.
PD: a mi tampoco me gusta el futbol 

Saludos.


----------



## AntonioAA (Jun 19, 2012)

gracias detrakx ! en algo de eso estaba pensando . Tengo la limitacion de las herramientas. Si quiero hacer un diametro circular que arranque a 45º en el borde del tweeter  y llegue a la superficie tangencialmente, el radio es de 6 cm!! y la herramienta deberia tener 13 cm de diametro !  Mi fresita es de 1/2" .
Voy a ver si consigo una conica ... tampoco es facil guiarla en un agujero tan chico .

Respecto a la forma , tenia la duda si encararla concava o convexa . Concava seria una forma parabolica tipo faro de auto, con el foco en el centro del domo . Las reflexiones saldrian alineadas hacia adelante. 
Convexa es el tipico difusor ... es exponencial . Obvio que es delirio teorico , son impracticables ambas , para mi al menos .


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jun 19, 2012)

AntonioAA dijo:


> Respecto a la forma , tenia la duda si encararla concava o convexa . *Concava seria una forma parabolica tipo faro de auto, con el foco en el centro del domo . Las reflexiones saldrian alineadas hacia adelante. *
> Convexa es el tipico difusor ... es exponencial . Obvio que es delirio teorico , son impracticables ambas , para mi al menos .


Jajaja...lo ultimo que querrías es hacerla concava y parabólica, por que no querés "concentrar" los agudos, sino difundirlos


----------



## AntonioAA (Jun 19, 2012)

Aun Ud no lo crea , Profe... TENGO una con ese diseño... eso si , muy direccional , la he mencionado.

Lo del difusor exponencial , esta ese tema de la impedancia acustica , que no lo digiero aun ... mis conocimientos de fluidos no llegan a tanto.


----------



## detrakx (Jun 19, 2012)

Antonio metele lima a mano, y despues lija para el acabado. Buscaria en las especificaciones del Tw el angulo de radiacion y aplicaria el mismo al orificio.

Saludos.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jun 19, 2012)

AntonioAA dijo:


> Lo del difusor exponencial , *esta ese tema de la impedancia acustica* , que no lo digiero aun ... mis conocimientos de fluidos no llegan a tanto.


Tema que aún estoy analizando...


----------



## 0002 (Jun 19, 2012)

Aunque no se mucho sobre acústica, me ha tocado trabajar con madera en algunas ocaciones , y concuerdo con lo que dice detrakx, lijado *podrías* buscar darle la forma adecuada al difusor Antonio, además con lo que hemos visto que te gusta trabajar la madera, creo que sería gratificante .

Saludos.


----------



## AntonioAA (Jun 19, 2012)

hoy consegui una fresa a 45º ... va a ayudar bastante ! la parte superior la redondearé mas artesanalmente.
http://www.boschtools.com/Products/Accessories/Pages/BoschAccessoryDetail.aspx?pid=1451#specs

... me gusta trabajar madera pero como diria Inodoro Pereyra: "No soy vago , quiza algo timido p'al ejuerzo ..."


----------



## AntonioAA (Jun 20, 2012)

En atención a los amigos que me animaron a seguir ( o querian hacerme trabajar )
hice un nuevo difusor , no se si tendrá algo que ver con una   Tractrix que segun el amigo Voigt ( 1927) deberia ser ...

Pero las mediciones son sorprendentemente alentadoras , excepto por encima de los 10KHz como podran ver , el rendimiento es MAYOR y en off-axis parece mentira lo plano que es!

A 10cm ( al pie dice cual es cual ) :


A 50 cm:


A 50cm 30º off-axis :


Debo seguir puliendo un detallecito sobre el empalme con el tweeter ... despues les cuento.

NOTA a los moderators: Esto NO es off-toppic ya que viene al caso por la solucion a la alineacion temporal....


----------



## AntonioAA (Jun 21, 2012)

Lamento decir que NO inventé nada... acabo de descubrir esta nota del Gran Elliot , solo me queda el consuelo que mas o menos concluí lo mismo!!!
http://sound.westhost.com/articles/waveguides2.htm


----------



## detrakx (Jun 21, 2012)

Muy bien Antonio, esas graficas se ven alentadoras incluso fuera del eje como comentas. 
Como se nota el incremento del SPL sobre el eje. y lo mas interesante que realzaste el limite de los agudos. 
Lo que hiciste es una bocina conica. 
Si podes medi la distorcion armonica con y sin la bocina.



AntonioAA dijo:


> NOTA a los moderators: Esto NO es off-toppic ya que viene al caso por la solucion a la alineacion temporal....



Jajaja no le corran las fotos a Antonio, que se lo ve entusiasmado. 


Saludos.


----------



## AntonioAA (Ago 13, 2012)

Finalizados los bafflecitos del proyecto , ilustro como quedo el time-alignment final .

Ver el archivo adjunto 78032


----------



## osk_rin (Ago 26, 2012)

hoy estaba "coyoteando" flojeando, y decidi poner mis bafles asi:


y dada la cercanía de los parlantes a mis oídos empece a notar un molesto "shh!!" en la voz de algunas canciones lo cual me desagrado, asi que tome un poco de fieltro y lo puse asi:

Muy provisional pero ayudo a dterminar que con eso el sonido es agradable y el "shh" desaparecio en un 80% o mas  nota: aparato medidor mis oídos 

porcierto cambiare el frente de ese ampli que no hace juego con los bafles 

saludos.


----------



## AntonioAA (Ago 26, 2012)

Continuando con la Cruzada Por La Alineacion Temporal y para mantenerlos entretenidos , les muestro como marcha la reforma de mis baffles torre del living.

Ensanché el frente de modo de achicar un poquito la difracción y lo elevé 18mm por encima del tweeter , los parlantes son bastante chatos de modo que creo que va a ser suficiente .

Tengo aun que modificar el crossover de Butterworth a L-R , a unos 3500Hz .

Luego subiré mediciones . Las anteriores a la reforma eran vergonzozas , de modo que facilmente seran mejores.


----------



## 2SC2922 (Ago 26, 2012)

Que laburo Antonio, que parlantes les vas a poner?


----------



## AntonioAA (Ago 26, 2012)

Son unos Pioneer de auto ( los que mencione en el otro hilo ) , que me han andado muy bien , les corte el tweeter propio y les puse un vifa dq25sc16-04 ( fierrazo ) , los completo con un sub Yamaha ....

El parlante de abajo es otro igual que van en serie para el Central del 5.1


----------



## AntonioAA (Sep 1, 2012)

No se si este es el hilo apropiado para mostrarlos .. .pero tiene que ver con la alineacion temporal y la difracción .
bueno , ahi va , si los Mods quieren moverlo ...PONGAN LINK ADONDE SE FUE !!

Van mediciones. Hay un dip en 1500-2000 Hz que debe ser por el bonete del tweeter . En breve lo llevo a sacarselo y ponerle un domito ...
Ver que entre 100 y 1500Hz es una maravilla y luego de 5000 el Vifa es un MONSTRUO.
Pongo mediciones recientes y las anteriores a la modificacion 



Medicion nueva:


la anterior :


----------



## 2SC2922 (Sep 1, 2012)

AntonioAA dijo:


> Van mediciones. Hay un dip en 1500-2000 Hz que debe ser por el bonete del tweeter . En breve lo llevo a sacarselo y ponerle un domito ...



Si, cuando le saques los tweeters y le pongas un domo/copo tendría que mejorar la respuesta en esa zona.


----------



## juanfilas (Sep 2, 2012)

Muy bueno Antonio! Proba medir los parlantes solos para ver si el valle es por culpa de estos.
Saludos!


----------



## AntonioAA (Sep 2, 2012)

Lo hice , Juan ( gracias por preocuparte ) , esta es la medicion a campo cercano( 10cm) :


El pocito sigue estando 
De todos modos , estoy muy contento . No solo la impresion auditiva es buena ( no era mala antes ) , sino que :
- Definen muy bien , incluso con menos volumen que antes.
- NO CANSAN , la eché como 3 hs a la Patrona , estuve de concierto a volumenes bastante altos ....y nada
- Un efecto curioso , es que al salir de la habitacion , practicamente se ESCUCHA IGUAL ... a buena distancia dentro de la casa....( habra menos lio de fase con el divisor L-R ??? )


----------



## juanfilas (Sep 2, 2012)

Que mal hubicado el valle ese la ptm! Igual, dudo que moleste mucho...
Es nornal eso que decis que en otra habitación o lejos se escucha practicamente igual, pero es mas nuestra cabeza, medi en otro lado y sacate las dudas.
Saludos!


----------



## AntonioAA (Sep 2, 2012)

Lo comenté porque justamente antes no era tan asi... es subjetivo obviamente .
Normalmente cuando uno se aleja , empieza a escuchar los graves retumbar y toda la reverberación junta.


----------



## ranaway (Sep 3, 2012)

Antonio, excelentes tus cajas, nunca pensaste en sacarles el tweeter a esos woofers y mandarles a tornear una bala de bronce o aluminio como los parlantes de alta gama? capaz te mejoran la dispersion y te quedan mejor terminados, no creo que te salgan muy caros. Estoy encarando un proyecto de triamplificacion y este post es muy inspirador.

Saludos!


----------



## AntonioAA (Sep 3, 2012)

Si te fijas , aca o en otro hilo hablamos de hacerles "guia de onda" a los tweeters inspirado en experimentos de algunos que saben mucho.... en realidad mejoran el rendimiento en la zona medio-alta , pero hay que compensarlos despues ... 
Tengo planes de hacerselos sacar como dije y si no se rompen ... algo voy a probar.


----------



## nicoptw (Sep 3, 2012)

Respecto a los bafles de antonioaa (también a veces le digo papá), quisiera respaldar sus dichos. No es que uno diga que el audio entra por los ojos, pero realmente puede apreciarse mayor definición y claridad respecto a la versión anterior de los mismos. El asunto de la sensación fuera del el room, por mas que la subjetiva haga un 90% del trabajo, es algo que también noté y en mi opinión (que no llega ni a nivel amateur) puede tener que ver con el asunto de las fases. El valle a 600h no se notó en las sesiones de escucha. Creo que el divisor L/R hizo su trabajo. Y si el audio si entra por los ojos, mi vieja chocha, le quedó mas cool el living.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Dic 20, 2018)

En Home Theater Shack encontré este link que habla de la alineación temporal de los parlantes: Proper Signal (Time) Alignment—Getting Loudspeaker Drivers In Sync - ProSoundWeb
Es un metodo, quizás, "mas práctico" para encontrar el punto de alineación "exacto",  pero yo sigo prefiriendo la medición de distancia usando la respuesta impulsiva del ARTA. De todas formas vale la pena leerlo aunque está un poco enrredado entre el uso de crossovers pasivos y activos.


----------



## AntonioAA (Dic 21, 2018)

Esta hablando del DSP ! ( lo mas grande que hay !)... Coincido que la medicion con Arta es lo mejor que hay .
Con los pasivos me rompo la cabeza entre simulador y practica hasta que tengo un buen "reverse null" .
Y no seré "golden ear" , pero cuando logras eso ..SE NOTA !!


----------



## osk_rin (Mar 28, 2019)

Buen dia.
Espero no salirme mucho del tema..
Hoy navegando por internet me encontre con una publicacion de una empresa mexicana que se dedica a la fabricacion y venta de equipos high-End y me llamo la atencion por lo siguiente:

Anuncian sus nuevas cajas con su "Nueva Tecnologia de Alineacion Neuro- Acustica"
¿conocen o tienen idea de esta "Nueva Tecnologia"? 
Publico aca porque es lo mas relacionado que vi con alineaciones acusticas y en la pagina del fabricante no encontre la descripcion de su novedad.

Saludos.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Mar 28, 2019)

Hummmmm...me suena a venta de humo...


----------



## osk_rin (Mar 29, 2019)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Hummmmm...me suena a venta de humo...



Asi me imagine, que solo ha de ser una  "tecnologia" elevadora de precio


----------



## AntonioAA (Mar 29, 2019)

Cuando meten el termino "neuro" ... es sinonimo de incomprobable !


----------



## AntonioAA (Abr 6, 2022)

En uno de mis paseos por ahi encontré esto... no se si recuerdan alguien que haya "inventado" algo parecido ...


----------

